# 1 WTC Inspired



## skiprat (Mar 2, 2013)

With my wife and I soon to visit USA, we've been researching places to visit. And with my passion for mechanics and big engineering feats, I couldn't help but get inspired not only by the structure but also the feelings of the new projects at Ground Zero. 
This stainless steel pen is based on the iconic design of the Freedom Tower or, more correctly, 1 World Trade Center. I plan on seeing the real tower on our visit.
It wasn't particularly difficult to make but took a bit of head scratching to figure out how to hold it while I did the shaping on my lathe. Perhaps not too practical as a pen though
I'll do 2 WTC next. 
I'm quite pleased and hope you like it too. Unfortunately it was too late for any of the bash contests, but now I've seen those entries, it wouldn't have stood a chance anyway!!:biggrin:


----------



## walshjp17 (Mar 2, 2013)

Quite nice.  Not only beautiful to look at but beautifully made and the detail is fantastic.  Well done, sir.


----------



## jmbaker79 (Mar 2, 2013)

That is super awesome! Belongs in a print ad somewhere for sure! Always in admiration of your work, makes me do this :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 2, 2013)

Monolith? 2001 A space (pen) fantasy. 
Intersting:biggrin:


----------



## SteveG (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Skip! Excellent work! And I ALMOST could not see the seam where the cap and body come together. Are you just that good, or did it just happen to work out that way?

Ans: You are just that good.

Steve Guzy


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 2, 2013)

Steve as always great execution, great thought process and overall great looking pen. A pen like this is a trophy or a museum piece. It is not designed to be written with. I look forward to all the pens associated with TWTC. 

Off topic abit have you seen the chopper that PJD ( American Choppers  (OCC) ) did??? JR. did a fantastic job capturing all the surrounding buildings and towers. I say by far the best piece of art work he did. It was damaged in the storm and he had to restore it and did so to as new. Got to seee it again. I am sure you can google it. It might give you some inspirational ideas too.


----------



## RichF (Mar 2, 2013)

That is yet another wonderful creation.  Impressive as always.  I can't wait to see the next one.


----------



## Twissy (Mar 2, 2013)

That belongs in an art gallery not a pocket or on a desk! Beautiful.


----------



## skiprat (Mar 2, 2013)

Check out this great site for info and amazing pictures on the WTC project.

Thanks for the nice replies.

John, OCC is back on our screens. I used to watch it like a hawk and liked the almost Heath Robinson methods they used to build pretty cool bikes. But the program has ruined itself by becoming more about the endless fueds of the Tuttels (sp?) than about the bikes any more. Pity, cos it used to be good.


----------



## Triple Crown (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Skip!  This is really cool!  In a way, it reminds me of the Olympic Torch pen that you made last August (another totally awesome pen based on a current real-world happenings).  Beautiful!  I have no idea how you do these, but I sure like looking at them!  Looking forward to seeing the 2WTC!  

Greg


----------



## Hubert H (Mar 2, 2013)

That is one not to be copied - it is an original.  NICE


----------



## longbeard (Mar 2, 2013)

A few words come to mind: WOW, AMAZING, BEAUTIFUL
Your work is off the charts. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 2, 2013)

skiprat said:


> Check out this great site for info and amazing pictures on the WTC project.
> 
> Thanks for the nice replies.
> 
> John, OCC is back on our screens. I used to watch it like a hawk and liked the almost Heath Robinson methods they used to build pretty cool bikes. But the program has ruined itself by becoming more about the endless fueds of the Tuttels (sp?) than about the bikes any more. Pity, cos it used to be good.


 

Skip

OCC is finished in my area. They ended their run. They do make up in the end but choose to stay seperate companies and I think that was for the better. If you do get to see the episodes dealing with the WTC bike it is out of this world. A real piece of art hands down. They did not miss any details. I think by far the best bike either company made.

I can relate to the construction of these buildings because I am in construction ( union electrician) I worked in NY for 6 years back in the 80's and worked on some towers. I actually worked on the Goldman Sacks building down the street from the WTC original. Past those towers every day. Have some Brother electricians that narowly escaped that disaster that day. They have some stories to tell that makes your skin crawl. It is a scene to see as you watch a ballet of trades do their thing to make these buildings come together. The progressive stages that takes place is remarkable and always fascinated me and probably is one reason I got into this. I am retiring next year but i will always look at a building through the eyes of a construction worker. 

Like I said your work speaks for itself and I look forward to your next creation. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Mar 2, 2013)

jttheclockman said:


> Off topic abit have you seen the chopper that PJD ( American Choppers (OCC) ) did??? JR. did a fantastic job capturing all the surrounding buildings and towers. I say by far the best piece of art work he did. It was damaged in the storm and he had to restore it and did so to as new. Got to seee it again. I am sure you can google it. It might give you some inspirational ideas too.


 
It was awesome, indeed!!


----------



## joefyffe (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks, Skip!  for keeping the bar about 2mm out of reach!    Dynamite fun, you had there!


----------



## Mr Vic (Mar 2, 2013)

We were a dealer for OCC for about a year...Awsome looking bikes if you're bar hopping. Not so hot in the winding mountain roads of Colorado. And if you're wondering, Paul Sr is/was as foul mouthed in person as on the show.

Skip, just a thought but would it be more writer friendly to make the bottom the cap? Iregardless "Fantastic".

Can't recommend any engeniering marvels neerby except the Air Force Academy Chapel and NORAD. Maybe with the budget cuts they'll restart tours and start charging so we can maintain early warning systems. Non manmade is America's Mountain - Pikes Peak....

And still a "FANTASTIC" Pen!!:biggrin:


----------



## CaptG (Mar 2, 2013)

Another great one from the master.   Your great ideas always amaze me.  Keep up the great work and inspirations.


----------



## booney0717 (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm speachless. That is a truley awesome work of art.


----------



## ossaguy (Mar 3, 2013)

Amazing work! It's always thrilling to see you creations,WOW!


Steve


----------



## BradG (Mar 3, 2013)

Steven

Mind blowingly awesome. you and your stainless!!!!!!!!!! looks fantastic


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 3, 2013)

Great tribute pen Steven. It amazes me, when you are able to look at something, then make a pen out of what you see. I hope you and your wife enjoy your visit to the U.S. and return home safely, and satisfied with the trip.


----------



## bluwolf (Mar 3, 2013)

Practical or not, that is definitely a work of art. I'd be proud to have that displayed in my home.

Mike


----------



## PWL (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful Skip! Thank you very much.

Paul


----------



## LL Woodworks (Mar 3, 2013)

Skip - one word -  AMAZING!


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 3, 2013)

Just trying to keep the envelope pushed.  Innovation and inspiration together.  

Looking forward to seeing the one from Dubai next.  

Phil


----------



## skiprat (Mar 3, 2013)

Many thanks everyone. I'm really glad so many folks liked it. I was a bit unsure how it would go down.

Catcha later......Dad's taxi time


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 3, 2013)

Wonderful tribute! Do have a safe trip to the states. Just remember what lane to drive in!


----------



## mredburn (Mar 3, 2013)

I have never understood why you felt a pen of yours would not hold its own or win. The design, execution and workmanship are wonderful Skip.


----------



## terryf (Mar 3, 2013)

Brooks803 said:


> Wonderful tribute! Do have a safe trip to the states. Just remember what lane to drive in!


 
hahahaha, yip, its a real bummer when visiting a country and they drive on the wrong side of the road!! hehe


----------



## skiprat (Mar 4, 2013)

Yep, driving on the wrong side of the road like USA and other daft countries has been a mystery to me too. :tongue: 
Logic says that you should have your strongest arm on the wheel and your weaker arm to change gears. Like UK, Oz, SA etc
Did you know that most left hand drive cars have automatic transmission and right hand drives mostly have manual transmission?.:biggrin:

Cheers for now and thanks again.:wink:


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 4, 2013)

Steven,
That's pretty cool.  Love it.


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Mar 4, 2013)

Excellent craftsmanship!


----------



## brownsfn2 (Mar 4, 2013)

Just love how original your ideas are.  You always push the envelope and I am awestruck when I see something new from you.  This one is no exception.  Just brilliant.


----------



## Russknan (Mar 4, 2013)

Another exceptional beauty from you! A friendly word of warning: If, while you are in NY you decide to visit the Museum of Modern Art (MOMA), you better keep that pen well hidden. They may want to take it from you for a featured exhibit! Russ


----------



## BradG (Mar 5, 2013)

show off :tongue:


----------



## Sawdust46 (Mar 5, 2013)

Beautiful pen and hope you enjoy your visit.


----------



## skiprat (Mar 5, 2013)

Now that this thread is near the top of the list, I can answer some of the questions without appearing to bump my thread.:wink:



SteveG said:


> Hi Skip! Excellent work! And I ALMOST could not see the seam where the cap and body come together. Are you just that good, or did it just happen to work out that way?
> 
> Ans: You are just that good.
> 
> Steve Guzy


 
Ha ha, not as good or clever as that. Alignment was done at the first stage of the making. I drilled and tapped the insides and put a temporary threaded section between the cap and body. The material was square to start. Because I used a 12 x 1mm thread it was easy enough to skim one surface and then give them a bit of a polish until all the sides aligned.
I then superglued the threaded section into the cap and body.
I then set up a vertical slide in my lathe and milled the tapering facets. 
Thats why they now align perfectly. 
Of course, a little heat got rid of the CA and I swapped the threaded section for a nib that I made. :biggrin:



firewhatfire said:


> Just trying to keep the envelope pushed. Innovation and inspiration together.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the one from Dubai next.
> 
> Phil


 
Do mean that hotel on the beach that looks like a boat sail? That would look cool!!



Mr Vic said:


> Skip, just a thought but would it be more writer friendly to make the bottom the cap? Iregardless "Fantastic".
> 
> :biggrin:


 
This was an option, but I discounted it on two reasons. First was the asthetics when displayed open and the other was the angle of the edge.
Now that corner is greater than 90deg and isn't too uncomfortable to hold. If it was the other way round, the angle would be less than 90deg and feel a bit sharp, but perhaps a little lighter. :wink:

Thanks again for all the cool comments and the 'likes'
They are appreciated!!:biggrin:


----------



## Jjartwood (Mar 5, 2013)

Just amazing!!!!!!!!


----------

